# dying wood veneer?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

The latest issue of Scrollsaw Woodworking & crafts has a project of making a box with a wooden ribbon on top.
The ribbon is make "interesting" by using dyed veneer in Red, Green, and Blue colors. All you see is the edge of the veneer.

Internet research shows the ability to purchase pre-dyed veneer or articles on using dye to make your own. If you make your own TransTint dye seems to be the popular choice. But, at $20 per color three colors gets expensive. I was planning on using some Pecan veneer that I have that is a very light brown in color.

Has anyone made their own color dyed veneer and would like to share their experiences?

Would the light brown of the Pecan be able to be dyed a bright Red, Green, or Blue? Or should I find some Maple veneer? Or what veneer would you use?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've done it quite a bit. Have a look here.
I use ColorFX dyes from Wood Essence.
They sell a starter kit with a dozen little bottles of concentrate that each make up about a quart.
Lots of colours for around $55.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Marc Adams does it using RIT dyes. He's got a marquetry video on the topic.

Maple is a great veneer to work and is inexpensive so that would be my veneer of choice for dye applications.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

If you just want to buy it here you go. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Sequenced-Matched-Figured-Dyed-Primary-Colors-Veneer-3-sq-ft-/T20404


----------

